# OH! NO!! Say it isn't so



## mav (Jun 11, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/germany-extends-travel-warning-outside-111804298.html:bawl
		

:


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 11, 2020)

Your link goes to a different page.

Dave


----------



## nerodog (Jun 11, 2020)

. Entry: travel restrictions, border controls and quarantine

Germany introduced travel restrictions for entries from outside the Schengen area on 17 March 2020. They were last prolonged on 14 May 2020, based on an EU recommendation and are currently expected to be in place until 1 July. All corresponding entries from non-EU-citizens and citizens of non-Schengen states by plane or ship will be affected. Entry will be possible for German citizens.

Citizens of EU member states and their families, as well as citizens of the United Kingdom, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland and their families are also allowed to travel through Germany to reach their home country if no other travel connection is possible. They will also be allowed to enter if their home or legal residence is in Germany. Other people may be refused entry if they cannot provide proof of urgent reasons for their entry. Please refer to the website of the Federal Ministry of the Interior, Building and Community for details.

In addition, temporary borders controls between Germany and France, Austria and Switzerlandhave been prolonged. The same applies to air borders with Italyand Spain. Deliveries of goods and commuters are allowed to cross these borders. Travellers on non-essential travels may be refused entry. These border controls were prolonged on 15 April 2020. Checks at the border with Luxembourg will end at midnight on 15 May 2020. Germany is also willing to end checks at the border with Denmark. A date for the end has yet to be agreed upon by both countries. Further Information on border controls   The Ministry of the Interior also provides more detailed Information on border controls in an FAQ.

Depending on the local regulations by the Länder, people entering the country from abroad may be required to spend two weeks in mandatory quarantine. The details of the competent public health office (Gesundheitsamt) can be found by entering your postal code into the tool on the RKI .

Federal foreign office/Germany ..just saw on line.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Mav.. check with the Embassy  or your airline. Crossing my fingers. I'm reading Juky 1st also.


----------



## mav (Jun 12, 2020)

Checked with United, not looking good at all for July from the U.S.A. We don't fit any of the profiles. Looks like I will have to rethink and go Sept. 1st if that is a go with Germany. Thank you, nerodog for your input and good wishes.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 12, 2020)

mav said:


> Checked with United, not looking good at all for July from the U.S.A. We don't fit any of the profiles. Looks like I will have to rethink and go Sept. 1st if that is a go with Germany. Thank you, nerodog for your input and good wishes.


Ah..I'm so disappointed  for you.  I really thought you would be all set. :-(   well if you can plan for Sept that will be a plus.


----------



## mav (Jun 14, 2020)

Me too, but if its a go Sept 1st we are outta here!  We are on a trip right now, and I am only booking 2 to 3 weeks ahead in case ANYWHERE in Europe opens up.  nerodog, I hope all your plans are going well


----------



## mav (Jun 14, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/europe-reopens-many-borders-not-113329441.html


----------



## nerodog (Jun 17, 2020)

mav said:


> Checked with United, not looking good at all for July from the U.S.A. We don't fit any of the profiles. Looks like I will have to rethink and go Sept. 1st if that is a go with Germany. Thank you, nerodog for your input and good wishes.


Hi Mav and everyone..well I'm in the same boat.. just got word  no flights available  to Baltics  until early Sept. I'm scrambling  to reschedule  a guided tour so after talking with an airline rep. I will  opt to go in mid Oct. Can't wait till this year is over. This is the 3rd time I'm redoing the same flight sequence!!!


----------



## mav (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh, Nerodog, I am sad for you and understand. The borders across the waters can't open soon enough for me.  As for us, we just returned from  a 9 night trip away here in the U.S., and are heading out next week for 3 nights in the mountains. have a trip up North again for 1 week in July, just taking each trip last minute in case the borders open somewhere Aug 1st.  There are tons of last minute bargains to great resorts at great prices to be had.  I am hoping your Baltics trip Sept. 1st is a GO!!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 21, 2020)

Trying to find any references for connecting flights in a german airport.  Has anyone seen any references on this?


----------



## nerodog (Jun 22, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Trying to find any references for connecting flights in a german airport.  Has anyone seen any references on this?


I will look over here... sometimes I just look at the airport arrivals, departures if I cant find anything  else!!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 22, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I will look over here... sometimes I just look at the airport arrivals, departures if I cant find anything  else!!!!



Yes but the arrivals are concerned about you entering Germany.  At this point I am just wondering about transfers to the next flight to the next country.  That country is the country that will have arrival restrictions upon entering.  

I just find no reference to transferring passengers.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 22, 2020)

What country  are you looking for ? I know for  me its country of origin.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 24, 2020)

Reading and hearing US citizens might be banned from travel to EU as of July 1st. I'm hoping it's not going to go through, but just the fact that it's being discussed.... not good!!


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 26, 2020)

From the Washington Post ...

_Portugal is reinstating lockdown measures in some parts of Greater Lisbon starting next week after a worrying rise in cases in communities in the capital’s outskirts. ...The latest measures, which will begin Wednesday, will affect nearly 700,000 people in 19 civil parishes around the capital. Residents of these areas will be allowed to leave their homes only for essential goods and work-related travel...The police can fine those caught breaking the rules up to $5,600. _​
$5,600 is a lot of money, @nerodog. I would suggest you take sheltering in place very seriously.   

On a side note, my wife and I are suppose to be taking a riverboat cruise down the Duoro River and end up in Lisbon toward the end of October. Our estimation of whether the trip will come off or not keeps bouncing up and down. At present, the arrow points down. I am putting the odds at about 30%. Even that seems high, but I know Portugal is desperate for tourists and October is still a long way off. I doubt that coVid 19 will have subsided by then, but there is a likelihood that people will decide we just have to live with it.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> From the Washington Post ...
> 
> _Portugal is reinstating lockdown measures in some parts of Greater Lisbon starting next week after a worrying rise in cases in communities in the capital’s outskirts. ...The latest measures, which will begin Wednesday, will affect nearly 700,000 people in 19 civil parishes around the capital. Residents of these areas will be allowed to leave their homes only for essential goods and work-related travel...The police can fine those caught breaking the rules up to $5,600. _​
> $5,600 is a lot of money, @nerodog. I would suggest you take sheltering in place very seriously.
> ...


Hi..yes I saw that. The parishes listed are not in the city center but on the outskirts  of Lisbon. We are watching  closely. The govt is still accepting  travelers  without  quarntine  but who knows if it will change.

The entirety of Amadora and Odivelas councils will stay in a state of “calamity”, along with six freguesias in Sintra, two in Loures and just one, Santa Clara, at the northern edge of Lisbon council itself. The major changes here are that the 700,000 residents of this area (see map below) are again subject to the “civic duty” to stay home unless they need to go out, gatherings are limited to five people or less and markets and pop-up markets are prohibited. There will also be reinforced vigilance applied to people subject to mandatory confinement.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2020)

"Roger" said:


> From the Washington Post ...
> 
> _Portugal is reinstating lockdown measures in some parts of Greater Lisbon starting next week after a worrying rise in cases in communities in the capital’s outskirts. ...The latest measures, which will begin Wednesday, will affect nearly 700,000 people in 19 civil parishes around the capital. Residents of these areas will be allowed to leave their homes only for essential goods and work-related travel...The police can fine those caught breaking the rules up to $5,600. _​
> $5,600 is a lot of money, @nerodog. I would suggest you take sheltering in place very seriously.
> ...


Thx for sharing. Just to clarify..5000 euros is related to business  owners  ;individuals  is from 100 to 500 euros.July 1 will actually represent a slight loosening of regulations for those who live in Greater Lisbon but not inside the 19 most-affected freguesias. While the majority of commerce must shut at 8pm, restaurants can stay open to serve meals and supermarkets will be able to open until 10pm. There are also exceptions for service stations, clinics, vets, pharmacies and sports facilities. You still won’t be able to buy alcohol from service stations or attend gatherings of more than 10 people. The AML will pass into a “contingency” situation.

The 19 freguesias I have mentioned.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2020)

P





nerodog said:


> Thx for sharing. Just to clarify..5600 euros is related to business  owners  ;individuals  is from 100 to 500 euros.


Personally,  I would hold out for October. The Douro region is beautiful  that time of year. I think you still have a good shot. I'm more worried  about getting  over to USA in September.  The numbers are going the wrong way !!!!


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes but the arrivals are concerned about you entering Germany.  At this point I am just wondering about transfers to the next flight to the next country.  That country is the country that will have arrival restrictions upon entering.
> 
> I just find no reference to transferring passengers.


I have read that transfers are ok within airports . Double check with your airline.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 26, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Hi..yes I saw that. The parishes listed are not in the city center but on the outskirts  of Lisbon. We are watching  closely. The govt is still accepting  travelers  without  quarntine  but who knows if it will change.
> 
> The entirety of Amadora and Odivelas councils will stay in a state of “calamity”, along with six freguesias in Sintra, two in Loures and just one, Santa Clara, at the northern edge of Lisbon council itself. The major changes here are that the 700,000 residents of this area (see map below) are again subject to the “civic duty” to stay home unless they need to go out, gatherings are limited to five people or less and markets and pop-up markets are prohibited. There will also be reinforced vigilance applied to people subject to mandatory confinement.


So just to clarify, I think people shouldn't  be frightened  as the virus is contained in those neighborhoods  right now. Sintra is really the only place tourists would  visit. It's too bad the article  didn't  elaborate  so I have enclosed entire article in this thread above so readers can follow.  My neighborhood  is ok but I still stay home except for shopping  etc. No public transportation,  just drive or take taxi  taxis have a big screen, masks  precautions in place.


----------

